# to have practicum (work placement)



## yuechu

大家好！

I am attending Teacher's College now and have practicum every Wednesday these days (during which I observe and teach at a high school). In Chinese, would this be "我每周三实习“，”我每周三有实习“ or would you express it differently?
Thanks!


----------



## albert_laosong

Yes, your sentences are ok. I will provide some relevant contexts for your reference.
我每周三有实习/要实习，不能参加你们的活动。
我周三要去实习，不能参加你们的活动。

A: 你每周几实习？
B：我每周三实习。

A: 你现在除了每天上课之外，还有其他活动吗？
B：有，我每周三要去一个中学实习，一方面观摩老教师讲课，另一方面自己也要实习讲课。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我每周三实习（e.g.，我每周三实习教学两小时）。我每周三得去实习（e.g.，我每周三得去实习教学两小时）。


yuechu said:


> 我每周三有实习


The thread title you gave is "实习 (verb)", but the 实习 in 有实习（e.g.，我每周三有实习课，我每周三有实习活动）is NOT a verb.


----------



## yuechu

Hello, Albert_laosong and Skatinginbc!
Thank you both for your help!


----------



## Jack12345

you can say "我每周三实习“ or ”我每周三要实习/我每周三要去实习“。


----------



## yuechu

大家好！
Someone told me a little while ago that "实习" might not be the best translation for "practicum" (in a teaching context). I forget what the alternative word they suggested was though. Would anyone else also think that there is a better or different translation for this, or does 实习 sound ok after all?
Thanks!


----------



## T.D

实习 is a general term for any kind of practicum or internship. With regard to what you will do particularly during your practicum, attending someone else's lecture and observing what they do is called 听课；if you give lectures as an intern teacher, it is 试讲.


----------



## Vincent Tam

were you trying to say "见习" ？for instance, 见习医生 见习老师
this term is often used in HK.
I think 实习 is more common in Mainland though.


----------



## T.D

Vincent Tam said:


> were you trying to say "见习" ？for instance, 见习医生 见习老师
> this term is often used in HK.
> I think 实习 is more common in Mainland though.


I think 见习 is an adjective instead of a verb.


----------



## Vincent Tam

T.D said:


> I think 见习 is an adjective instead of a verb.


Right, 见习 here in "见习医生 or 见习老师" is obvious an adj, but it can also be a verb ,like


----------



## T.D

Ahh that's true.


----------



## Vincent Tam

so Yue can also say"每逢周三我都 “得or要” 去（学校）见习" 

不过我还是喜欢 实习 这个词多点


----------



## T.D

But, with regard to #6, I don't think 见习 and 实习 make too much of a difference as a verb, and I won't say either one is a 'better' translation than the other.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Skatinginbc

見習 (practicum): 現場觀摩學習 ==> focusing on observation (觀摩) over hands-on practice (實地操作), for example, 見習醫師 (不參與臨床工作, 沒薪水).
實習 (internship)：現場實踐練習, for example, 實習醫師 (參與臨床助理, 有薪水)


----------

